# Annoyed with pump clinic



## suziepoo (Mar 2, 2015)

Sorry in advance for the rant!

Just got home to an email to say my appointment on 3 April has been postponed to 10 April as pump rep can't make it. I've arranged to take the day off work and arranged other appointments around it.
This appointment has been in place for over a month and they've just found this out? To make it worse, they could have told me in person as I was at the clinic today for my eye test. Typical of that place to not talk to each other and to not talk to me!!

I don't really want to ask my new job if I can have yet another day off for hospital appointment. If I have to re-arrange for 10th, I'll will have had 3 appointments in less that 3 months there. Not good in my probationery period and I really don't want to take the mick when they were so good about having to take time off when my hubby had his kidney removed.

Warranty has expired on my pump so am also concerned about having to wait longer to get my pump.


----------



## Redkite (Mar 2, 2015)

If you already have a pump and therefore aren't new to pumping, is there any necessity for the pump rep to come to the appointment?  Unless you're switching to a different brand of pump?  When my son got his Veo we just took it home with no training or input from anyone because it wasn't that different from the previous model (522) and we were easily able to set it up and program it by ourselves.


----------



## suziepoo (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi Redkite
I didn't know the pump rep was supposed to be coming! Yet another example of how staff at ARI don't talk to their patients.
I'm sticking with Roche as I like the fact that the meter talks to the pump so had assumed it was just a meeting with the nurse to highlight any changes and to swap data over. But if they'd phoned me or spoke to me at the clinic today, I'd have been able to ask this kind of question! Instead, they tell me by email and I'm left to stew on it all night until I can contact the clinic tomorrow lunch time.
They could have left a note at the eye test reception for me to speak to a nurse after my eye test which would have prevented some of these issues.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 2, 2015)

Well doidthey even know you were going for your eye test?  

Although retinopathy are physically based on the ground floor of the same building and the diabetes centre upstairs (2 storey building) and they actually use a room in the diabetes centre at Rugby - the retinopathy service are the ones that handle their own appointments there, not the diabetes clinic or their staff !


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 3, 2015)

Personally I would have told the rep to take a hike, your apt is your apt not his.
Contact your clinic and tell them you have apts elsewhere, then see what they come up with.


----------



## spiritfree (Mar 4, 2015)

suziepoo said:


> Hi Redkite
> I didn't know the pump rep was supposed to be coming! Yet another example of how staff at ARI don't talk to their patients.
> I'm sticking with Roche as I like the fact that the meter talks to the pump so had assumed it was just a meeting with the nurse to highlight any changes and to swap data over. But if they'd phoned me or spoke to me at the clinic today, I'd have been able to ask this kind of question! Instead, they tell me by email and I'm left to stew on it all night until I can contact the clinic tomorrow lunch time.
> They could have left a note at the eye test reception for me to speak to a nurse after my eye test which would have prevented some of these issues.



Are you having the new Roche Insight pump? If you are you will need training, as it is quite different to the Combo. I have been on it since Jan 8th. The training was from 9.00 am to 12.30 pm. It is well worth waiting for.


----------



## suziepoo (Mar 5, 2015)

Nope, they've confirmed that I'm getting another Combo pump and haven't responded to explain why the pump rep needs to be there. I appreciate if I was getting a different type of pump that I'd need to see the rep but not when it's being replaced like-for-like.

Sadly, I'm getting used to not being told anything by the pump clinic/staff.

But I think my pump is starting to fail.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 6, 2015)

Well as far as I've been told, my replacement will be the Insight Suzie.  It had better be!

I had to have a new pump after about 2 years as the winding mechanism that returns the ram that shoves the plunger in the reservoir, wouldn't return the thing - motor was running and making an awful racket, not just the usual loud whirring noise it usually makes, but the ram wasn't going anywhere.  Couldn't physically stop it doing that as when it's in 'Cartridge Change' mode you can't turn it off, so I had to get the sonic screwdriver and take the battery out to stop it.  Sent a new one within 24 hours.

What's going wrong with yours then ?


----------



## suziepoo (Mar 10, 2015)

It's giving me high sugar levels for most of the day and the writing on the screen seems to disappear. :-(

The latest from the pump clinic is:

'the pump rep has kindly agreed to rearrange her busy schedule and come over to Aberdeen to see you on the original date.'

Of course, I don't have a busy schedule! I'm available at any time to go to the hospital! Not!!


----------



## trophywench (Mar 10, 2015)

Oh that would have made me absolutely go apeshit!!

Methinks that person and the pump rep should have attended a session I saw advertised a few years back now, at the DUK _*PROFESSIONAL*_ conference.  Run by DSNs it was entitled -

  "What this patient needs is a SEVERE listening to!"


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 11, 2015)

suziepoo said:


> It's giving me high sugar levels for most of the day and the writing on the screen seems to disappear. :-(
> 
> The latest from the pump clinic is:
> 
> ...



Oh how kind of her says Sue in a sarcastic voice.
As you pump is out of warranty ad you think it's faulty  then tell your DSN that your pump is faulty. They need to sort it ASP. There is no reason what so ever not to post the new pump to you so you can set it up yourself.


----------



## Redkite (Mar 11, 2015)

suziepoo said:


> 'the pump rep has kindly agreed to rearrange her busy schedule and come over to Aberdeen to see you on the original date



 How rude!  To be fair, this has come from the clinic so may not be the pump rep's own words, but "hello? you're in a service industry here!".


----------



## suziepoo (Mar 11, 2015)

I know Maureen and don't they will be her words. So I sent a response to say I'm happy she rearranged her busy schedule so that I didn't have to rearrange my busy schedule! Especially as I'd warned them at the meeting in January about this.

I will also be asking why I'm not getting the Insight pump and will see what they say.


----------

